# Who are your favorite pigment sample sellers?



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 9, 2008)

i havent bought samples in over a year and my person no longer sells 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so now im in search of a new seller... any suggestions?


----------



## SuSana (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

judymomocoa

If there are new pigments coming out in a collection she will email a couple weeks before to ask if you want them


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

try the clearance bin, there are LOTS of good sample sellers there


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Thanks for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering this yesterday!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

There's plenty of sellers in the clearance bin if you do a search


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

You can also try starsmakeuphaven.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered from there and she is really sweet.. she also sells the tins that fit perfectly into the MAC palettes if you're gonna press the pigments


----------



## Brittni (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

ITA - Check the clearance bin! MAC_Mocha is amazing.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Best pigment sample seller: MAC NEON COLLECTION, MAC COLOURFORM COLLECTION MAC PIGMENT 8 MAC Pigment Lot U Pick 8 half tsp Samples Get 1 free MAC Pigment 8 MAC PIGMENT 8 Samples U Pick 20 Packed half tsp from 180 Choices Categories MAC Pigments half tsp Samples Lot U Pick 8 Get


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ITA - Check the clearance bin! MAC_Mocha is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I Completely Agree =)


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

I agree with the others that MAC_Mocha is the BOMB!!!!! I also buy my samples from thebodyneeds mac pigment samples lip balm.....


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

1165Cheryl is the best! love her.


----------



## jayne5787 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

same here - Cheryl is great! She gives very generous samples at a good price


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ITA - Check the clearance bin! MAC_Mocha is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd have to agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just placed an order and so far she has been wonderful !!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lip_gloss_whore* 

 
_I agree with the others that MAC_Mocha is the BOMB!!!!! I also buy my samples from thebodyneeds mac pigment samples lip balm....._

 
Be Careful with "The Body Needs" she has been known to have a few fakers mixed in with the real ones


----------



## MacNlaw (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

I buy from 1165Cheryl "Cheryl's Shiny Eye's" and have for a long time. I've tried other sellers but no one gives me the great service & fast responce as she. Not only do you get huge samples, I've got some 3/4 tsp full. She spends extra on high end shipping supplies and cares more about her buyers then the bottom line profits.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Marlena at Makeup Geek is wonderful!  Great selection and fast shipping. ;-)


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_judymomocoa

If there are new pigments coming out in a collection she will email a couple weeks before to ask if you want them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I 2nd that!!! She's the best...


----------



## MacNlaw (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

1165Cheryl/Shiny Eye's does that too with a newsletter when any new items are in stock. It's so helpful, it's great knowing there are some good sellers still taking care of their customers. I've tried others who are also great but have found her store/service the best (for me) and her shipping is amazing. I love this place, since I'm new I'm seeing how forums like this can help so many people. In these last few post we've listed different good sellers people can use


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I 2nd that!!! She's the best...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## KTB (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

I buy from Cheryl mostly and she's great. MacMocha is good too though and I've bought from her a few times.


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Be Careful with "The Body Needs" she has been known to have a few fakers mixed in with the real ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gotten my pigments from her a few times.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkglitter* 

 
_really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gotten my pigments from her a few times._

 
She at one point had some fake pigment jars on her web site...I'd be careful.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkglitter* 

 
_really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gotten my pigments from her a few times._

 
Yes, it's true.  If you do a search, you'll see this seller has been mentioned a few times


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

1165Cheryl! Love her!


----------



## shonntew (May 21, 2009)

*Mac pigment samples?*

Who are some reputable sellers of pigment samples?  I have used thebodyneeds, but she is missing a few colors I would like.


----------



## kittykit (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f184/m...tainer-113423/


----------



## kerasaki (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

I have bought from these two sites and everything went smoothly:
MAC Pigment Samples - Makeup Geek View
https://www.starsmakeuphaven.com/index.php?cPath=41


----------



## shonntew (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

^the starsmakeuphaven is kinda high...but they have nice selection


----------



## Mochahantas (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Any of these places sell the pigments already pressed?


----------



## meker (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

makeupgeek.com also has them as well as paint pot samples


----------



## carlierae26 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

I've not seen any pressed.. but I think that 1/4 tsp wouldn't press too much.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Authentic pigments and great prices for samples... All Cosmetics Wholesale

PIGMENTS


----------



## carlierae26 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Authentic pigments and great prices for samples... All Cosmetics Wholesale

PIGMENTS_

 
I've ordered Full size Mac from them.  They're reputable.


----------



## xjslx (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

buy from cheryl, she's awesome and all her stuff is authentic 
MAC PIGMENT 1/2 tsp SAMPLES LOT U PICK 3 FROM 177 MANY RARES


----------



## redwhiteblue (May 31, 2009)

*where do you get your pigment samples?*

I know that some popular ones are stars makeup haven and the body needs. Where do you get yours? I find that sometimes it takes at least 2 samples to be able to press. I am hoping to start my palette with pressed pigments since there are so many that I want.


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: where do you get your pigment samples?*

MAC PIGMENT RARE, MAC PIGMENT, MAC PIGMENT SAMPLES, 1165CHERYL, MAC PIGMENT 1/2 TSP, FREE , MAC GLITTER , MAC METAL URGE, MAC PIGMENT, MAC PIGMENT LOT, MAC PIGMENT 8, 1165CHERYL, CHERYLSSHINYEYES, CHERYLS SHINY EYES, 1/2 tsp, MAC PIGMENT, Mac Samples

she is also a member here on specktra and does large pigment samples and they are always authentic! plus she's really sweet!


----------



## darklocke (May 31, 2009)

*Re: where do you get your pigment samples?*

I've got mine from 1165Cheryl, and I'm super pleased!


----------



## zumzum (May 31, 2009)

*Re: where do you get your pigment samples?*

Most of my pigments come from Cherly, She is a gorgeous Lady with fab pigments


----------



## zumzum (May 31, 2009)

*Re: where do you get your pigment samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zumzum* 

 
_Most of my pigments come from Cherly, She is a gorgeous Lady with fab pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My samples :


----------



## Meisje (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: where do you get your pigment samples?*

I get mine from MakeupGeek --- always fast!


----------



## justtobenaked (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

yayy!!


----------



## xNeurocancer (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

www.halocaustic.com

Best EVER!
Sharon rocks


----------



## shonntew (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Yes, it's true. If you do a search, you'll see this seller has been mentioned a few times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Wow that is too bad!  I have probably 20 samples from her, they all seem ok though.  Xfingers


----------



## shonntew (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Where is the Clearance bin?  link?


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xNeurocancer* 

 
_www.halocaustic.com

Best EVER!
Sharon rocks_

 
She sure does!!


----------



## prettypaint (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## shonntew (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

I wanted to bump this.  Any good ones in the US?


----------



## Ciani (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shonntew* 

 
_I wanted to bump this.  Any good ones in the US?_

 
*1165Cheryl  *

She's very awesome to buy from, I'm on my 3rd order I think now in the last couple months. She's always quick to answer my questions and her items are packaged very secure with such care. Shipping is fast too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with the rest in saying she is very generous with her sample sizes too! 

She also makes her own line of shadows that are gorgeous! I plan to buy quite a few when I'm finished getting a few more MAC samples.


----------



## poppysmum (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

I should buy more samples. I tend to buy full jars because I use them for so many things but I should buy samples of the colours I won't use as often. Thanks for all the recommendations.


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: where do you get your pigment samples?*

I too have recently started shopping at Makeupgeek.com, and will definitely continue to do so!  Love their fast service!


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: your favorite pigment sample sellers?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkglitter* 

 
_really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've gotten my pigments from her a few times._

 
me too! This is worrying


----------



## christinebezans (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

I bought some from thebodyneedsmacpigment samples a while ago and recently my bf bought my the full pots from the store, in when i compared the ones i had, they were not authentic. I am pretty upset that after spending so much on over 60 samples, plus the shipping being through the roof that I would be sent fakes by what is suppose to be a reputable seller...So from now on I am willing to pay a bit more to guarantee authenticity from a reputable seller.


----------



## shonntew (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Did you contact thebodyneeds about this? If so what did they say?
I have purchased from them in the past. What colors did you notice were fake?


----------



## shonntew (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Mac mocha on here is great too!


----------



## xNeurocancer (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

www.halocaustic.com

Sharon is great


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinebezans* 

 
_I bought some from thebodyneedsmacpigment samples a while ago and recently my bf bought my the full pots from the store, in when i compared the ones i had, they were not authentic. I am pretty upset that after spending so much on over 60 samples, plus the shipping being through the roof that I would be sent fakes by what is suppose to be a reputable seller...So from now on I am willing to pay a bit more to guarantee authenticity from a reputable seller._

 

Unfortunately this seller has been mentioned numerous times on this site for selling fakes.  Some of these "reputable sellers" don't seem to care about safety issues or their "reputable name."  Very sad.


----------



## christinebezans (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shonntew* 

 
_Did you contact thebodyneeds about this? If so what did they say?
I have purchased from them in the past. What colors did you notice were fake?_

 
No I didnt bother contacting them regarding this because I ordered them a few months ago, do you think its worth letting them know? since I dont actually want a replacement now that I have the actual authentic products.

The colors that I noticed were very different were White Gold (the real one was a lot lighter than the fake), Basic red, and pink bronze. I am slowly ordering the real ones, so if i find more ill say so, but now i know why there only $2 a piece! lol. I dont think there all fakes, but those are the ones that i noticed. Not only that but in my personal opinion paying over $50 for shipping on an order that is so tiny is wayy too much.


----------



## christinebezans (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Unfortunately this seller has been mentioned numerous times on this site for selling fakes.  Some of these "reputable sellers" don't seem to care about safety issues or their "reputable name."  Very sad._

 
I can see that, very disappointing, cuz us makeup lovers tend to spend a lot of money on makeup, and if they would just be honest about the product and sell legit stuff they'd be much more successful. Eventually people will pick up on it. I did research it initially but at that time I didnt find too many complaints, or maybe I didnt look closely enough. None the less, sometimes its better just to pay a tad bit more for something you know will be guaranteed. 

Has anyone else noticed that the 'fakes' are getting better and better? ITs unreal, sometimes its hard to even tell the difference unless you look carefully.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinebezans* 

 
_I can see that, very disappointing, cuz us makeup lovers tend to spend a lot of money on makeup, and if they would just be honest about the product and sell legit stuff they'd be much more successful. Eventually people will pick up on it. I did research it initially but at that time I didnt find too many complaints, or maybe I didnt look closely enough. None the less, sometimes its better just to pay a tad bit more for something you know will be guaranteed. 

Has anyone else noticed that the 'fakes' are getting better and better? ITs unreal, sometimes its hard to even tell the difference unless you look carefully._

 
As you said, not all of them are fakes but a lot of them are...especially LE/HTF colors.  This seller is going to tell you she has receipts (which I'm sure she does for the AUTHENTIC ones), that she only buys at Mac (again this can only apply to the AUTHENTIC ones), and she would never "risk her reputation."  I've dealt with this seller before.  It's worth a shot though.  You would think that "eventually people will pick up on it," but this seller has been in business for a long time, and people continue to buy.


----------



## ledisxo (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Livejournal forsure. 

So meny users and cheap shipping ;D


----------



## lovie333 (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone bought pigment samples from thebeautysampler.com ?
Are those samples real/authentic?

ugh I didn't know that thebodyneeds.com was mixing fake pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have purchased from them


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Nov 4, 2009)

What a great thread! 
I've heard of this site for decent prices: thebeautysampler
Same question as lovie333, Any one else try them out yet?


----------



## goldenhen (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought 20+ from thebeautysampler before Christmas and was really impressed. Very fast service, and my order was exactly right. I'd used starsmakeuphaven before and although the customer service was very sweet, they did miss out parts of my order twice! 

I think the pigments from thebeautysampler were all genuine. I use a lot of pigments, and this order included a few which I'd used before and they are absolutely identical. The only one that seemed iffy was "Mac Pro white glitter" - apparently discontinued - which I'd never heard of and just chucked into my basket to see what it was. It is chunkier than any Mac Pro glitter I've ever seen, but to be honest I think it's more likely that this is a very old product than a fake one. Everything else from Polished Ivory to Crystalled Orange is spot on!

Plus the jars were all uniform and labelled neatly in the same font, which appeals to the Rain Man in me.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

  "Mac Pro white glitter" - apparently discontinued - which I'd never heard of and just chucked into my basket to see what it was. It is chunkier than any Mac Pro glitter I've ever seen, but to be honest I think it's more likely that this is a very old product than a fake one.  
 
Since I've never purchased from this seller, I can't vouch for authenticity.  However, White glitter was in fact chunkier.  It also has some sort of pink sheen to it.


----------



## goldenhen (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, that's the one! Chunkier with a sort of violet sheen. In that case, I reckon it must be genuine. So that's 10/10 for thebeautysampler from me


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: where do you get your pigment samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zumzum* 

 
_My samples :_

 
what samples are there can u name from top to bottom pleasee...


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with all you've already said about 1165Cheryl! I've bought once from her, 10 smaples and gpt 11th for free. She's really careful with the packaging, and the sizes of samples are really awsome!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't really have one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ugh, this one girl was selling her pigments (yes 1/4 tsp) for like $1 and I was like hey, why not. She never told me they were gonna be in little baggies. She's on Livejournal...I just forgot her name


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Unfortunately this seller has been mentioned numerous times on this site for selling fakes.  Some of these "reputable sellers" don't seem to care about safety issues or their "reputable name."  Very sad._

 
Thats why many build there own website, that way people cant leave feedback. So true, at one time they were trustful sellers but now they are not and they dont care because for some reason people keep buyin from them.


I wouldnt mind having my own web domain but if I did I would only sell my line on it, not MACS. I actually own one called cheryls shiny eyes but it's not up and running. When it is I'll still sell MAC from my current store, not from the new one. To me it doesnt seem right to sell another line that hasnt given me permission on a privatley own web domain.

About the receipts and old colors thats true. Personally I keep my receipts going many years back and make sure to have 5-6 jars of a color before it's discontinued. Then the one's I get from CCO's i make sure to keep the receipts. The only ones I cant prove are the few I get here. Since I keep an original jar of every color I've sold I always have an original jar to compare to. Many people dont know that MAC stocks many colors after they say they dont. for  example forest green and gold frost were in stock at MAC until around 2 years ago, way after they where disc. 

I still feel people should always ask to see receipts, even if it's for regular Mac Pro colors atleast a person knows they do buy direct, thats better then knowing nothing at all. I havent seen another seller but myself offering to show them, does anyone else know anyone? 

It comes down to trust, having positive past sales with them and doing research. If the research is negative and you buy anyway then your taking a chance. So many sellers have a bad rep but people still buy knowing this, I guess they rather save a dollar or two. 

I could go on and on about good and bad sellers, buyers taking chances when they know the seller has a bad rep, ect. It was so much easier years ago before all the fakes came out, I sure do miss those days


----------



## libra276 (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't wait to check out some more pigments.  I have Kitchmas and LUVVVVVING it.  I want to get some empty pans so I can press it and start my collection of pressed ones.


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Mac pigment samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Thats why many build there own website, that way people cant leave feedback. So true, at one time they were trustful sellers but now they are not and they dont care because for some reason people keep buyin from them._

 

This is why I'm so weary of buying pigment samples (or anything really) from these independently run websites.  Yeah, it's a great price, but who knows what you're putting on your (or a client's) face!  I'd so much rather trust in what I buy and spend a bit more for authentic product.


----------



## Twinkelstar (May 6, 2010)

Mac Mocha sells great authentic pigment samples!


----------

